# how many 5 day blasts can they transfer?



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

I have spoken to one consultant, who has said that 40+years old blasts are not as strong as a 30something. However he than went on to say they only transfer 2 blasts.  If oldies blasts are not as good, then surely the risk of multiples isn't so high for us........i'm confused. if they can't put three blasts back, can you insist they put 3, 4 day embies back?........just wondering!


----------



## Jadebear (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello,

I had 2 day 5 blasts transferred. One of them was hatching.

I was originally pregnant with triplets as one of my blasts split into identical twins who will hopefully arrive safe and sound in around 3 weeks time. Unfortunately the third baby didn't make it past 6 weeks. This was at about 2 weeks past my 40th birthday.

Good Luck.
x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

good for you!! I hope your delivery is safe and sound. do you know what sex they are?


----------



## Jadebear (Mar 24, 2007)

Nope, we thought we would have a surprise!

x


----------

